# Control de motor a pasos bipolar con labview



## danfer4114 (Mar 27, 2013)

Saludos

Mi problema es el siguiente

Nunca he trabajado con motores a paso y bueno  ahora tengo que hacerlo

Tengo el siguiente motor a pasos bipolar
http://www.robotshop.com/productinfo.aspx?pc=RB-Phi-131&lang=en-US
que entre las caracteristicas principales esta el ángulo por paso de 0.35 grados

Ademas tengo el siguiente controlador de motor a pasos bipolares
http://www.robotshop.com/productinfo.aspx?pc=RB-Pol-176&lang=en-US

MI DUDA ES LA SIGUIENTE

Tengo un programa para un robot en labview que bueno, despues de una serie de calculos arroja el angulo que debe generar el motor. Para ello estoy usando la interfaz de arduino para controlar una tarjeta ARDUINO UNO R3 que tengo. pueden mirar de lo que hablo en el siguiente link:
http://sine.ni.com/nips/cds/view/p/lang/es/nid/209835

en otras palabras el control que deseo es el siguiente

LABVIEW-->ARDUINO UNO R3---->Controlador pololu----->motor a pasos

pero no se como controlar el ángulo, es decir el controlador tiene dos pines, STEP y DIR(direccion).

Es suficiente el controlador para ubicar el angulo o se requiere algo adicional? como un poteciómetro que gire en torno al eje del motor?

Si alguien me explica adicionalmente como funciona este controlador, es especial lo del pin STEP, le agradeceria mucho


----------

